# Best Driving Songs



## Derekh929

I will start with one of my all time favorites New Order Bizarre Love Triangle, best kept for the track as i can't be liable if it makes you drive faster than normal:thumb:


----------



## scoTTV6

just a few of my favs :thumb:
phil collins - in the air tonight
prince - purple rain
white snake - is this love
huey lewis & the news - the power of love
tears for fears - everybody wants to rule the world
chris isaak - wicked game
kings of leon - sex on fire
nick.


----------



## stangalang

Eagles - take it easy, hotel california, those shoes (and many more)

Dire straits - Money for nothing (best intro EVER), sultans of swing

Jamiraqui - White knuckle ride

Limp biscuit - rollin

D angelo - cruisin


----------



## R7KY D

Way too many to list but on the spot picking just one 

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Derekh929

scoTTV6 said:


> just a few of my favs :thumb:
> phil collins - in the air tonight
> prince - purple rain
> white snake - is this love
> huey lewis & the news - the power of love
> tears for fears - everybody wants to rule the world
> chris isaak - wicked game
> kings of leon - sex on fire
> nick.


Is this love cracking choice:thumb: & rule the world


----------



## GarveyVW

Boston - More Than A Feeling


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Too many for me too but here's 4 i love


----------



## P4ULT

Fat boy slim - right here right now.


----------



## Blueberry

scoTTV6 said:


> just a few of my favs :thumb:
> phil collins - in the air tonight
> prince - purple rain
> white snake - is this love
> huey lewis & the news - the power of love
> tears for fears - everybody wants to rule the world
> chris isaak - wicked game
> kings of leon - sex on fire
> nick.


A lot of my favourites here too 👍

Blurred Lines and The Boys of Summer are also favourites of mine.


----------



## DMH-01

More than Alot album by Chase & Status :thumb:


----------



## nick.s

Anything ZZ Top (Sharp Dressed Man is a killer), 
Queen - Tie Your Mother Down, 
Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love,
Metallica - Sad But True or Enter Sandman
Bon Jovi - Sleep When I'm Dead
Status Quo - Caroline
AC/DC - All Night Long

These are but a few of those on rotation in my car.


----------



## S63

I heard it through the grapevine....the version by Creedence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## martyp

Practically any 80's / early 90's power ballad, IMO. :driver:


----------



## Brooklands

R7KY D said:


> Way too many to list but on the spot picking just one
> 
> Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


Thread over - simply superb!

That aside, I have always loved the album 'Tellin' stories' - by Charlatans.


----------



## CleanCar99

Guns n' roses - You could be mine.


----------



## littlejack

As I drive trucks for a living I've got way to many to list.. 
Journey--- Don't stop believing
John Parr--- St elmo's fire
Gary Barlow-- Let me go


----------



## CGRD

Dream Theatre - take the time


----------



## dcj

Changes all the time but summertime any Van Halen,Dave lee Roth era.


----------



## PHUGE

Tiesto - traffic

Cardigans- my favourite game

Although the speed limits may be broken!


----------



## milner3226

The Enemy - Elephant Song or No Time For Tears


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Any AC/DC song.

Sub Focus - Tidal Wave


----------



## Brooklands

Gotta love a lot of classic Prog! - Yes, King Crimson, Caravan, Genesis (up to '77), Jethro Tull, Steely Dan, Van der graaf, etc......


----------



## HEADPHONES

Ludacris: "Move B$itch"
Love the lyrics 
"I do 100 on the highway.......if you do the speed limit the the **** outta my way":driver:


----------



## CaptainKirk95

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Sub Focus - Tidal Wave


Love that song:thumb:

*AC/DC - Hell ain't a bad place to be
*AC/DC - Thunderstruck 
Airbourne - Blonde bad and beautiful
*Black stone cherry - White trash millionaire
*Black stone cherry - Blame it on the boom boom
The Cult - She sells sanctuary
David Lee Roth - Just like paradise
*Deep Purple - Highway Star*
Feeder - Just A Day
Foo Fighters - Everlong
Green Day - Holiday
Iron Maiden - Aces High
Metalicca - Enter Sandman
Metalicca - The Ecstacy Of Gold
*Muse - Uprising*
Muse - Supremacy
Nickelback - Burn it to the ground
*No Vacancy - Fight*
Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer
Porter Robinson - Language
Stereophonics - Dakota
Van Halen - Panama
Wishbone Ash - Why Don't We
ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man

Finally not to everyones taste but - Kanye West - Black Skinhead

:car:


----------



## Derekh929

thanks so far some crackers


----------



## muzzer

Queen - One Vision.

ZZ top - Legs

Split Enz - I got you

Midnight Oil - Beds are burning.


----------



## Shiny

Pretty much any NOFX, Propaghandi, Alexisonfire etc, but the ulitimate song has got be NOFX "The Decline".

Also love a bit of (Bon Scott era) ACDC.

And for those times i'm not being a tarmac terrorist, Mozart's "Don Giovanni" and Rodrigez "Concierto De Aranjuez".


----------



## bigmac3161

Motörhead ace of spades. 
Any old AC/DC. 
Machine head davidian. 
Metallica shortest straw. 
Pantera I'm broken. 
Korn got the life. 
So basically anything loud and noisy 
Oh and some adel or Ed Sheeran when the wife's in the car


----------



## s29nta

no problem tony as colin would say:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Feeder - Buck Rogers


----------



## milner3226

To add another one into the mix is Unwritten Law - Celebration Song. Those who have played Need For Speed Underground 2 will definitely have had a few races to this song.


----------



## suspal

Anything from the 70's80'and 90's alots already been mentioned ^^^


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## pawlik

Omid 16b - driven to heaven


----------



## mike41

Too many individual songs to list but my favourite albums to listen to in the car -- The Who Live at Hull (Disc 2 especially)
-Stereophonics Performance & ****tails
-The Black Crowes Shake your money maker
-Ash Intergalactic Sonic 7s :thumb:

Mike


----------



## muzzer

Forgot to add

Safri Duo - played a live

Energy 52 - cafe del mar

Tiesto - adagio for strings

Paul van Dyk - for an angel

Fedde le Grande - put your hands up for detroit

Alex Guardino - destination calabria

Thrillseekers - synasthesia

Delerium - Silence
and in a complete change from everything else i've mentioned
Tubular bells 1 and 2

Rodrigo y Gabriella - Hannuman.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I'm just adding more songs whenever I think of them lol

The Killers - Smile Like You Mean It


----------



## warren

Anything muse....
Prodigy...start the race.
Yello...the race....
elo...daybreaker...
on days like these...
byork...I dream...
rob Williams....only us
iko iko...
gimme some loving...


----------



## Derekh929

This coming along nicely thanks guys & girls


----------



## richard56

My car came with a Neil Diamond in Concert CD still in the player (bonus).
It's got some good singalong songs on it.


----------



## dcj

Although better on stereo with headphones to appreciate the guitar work flying around between your ears.:thumb:


----------



## dcj




----------



## spursfan

Omen and Firestarter by Prodigy.
No Particular Place to go....Chuck Berry
and one for the journey home from work.....Rescue me... by Fontella Bass

Kev


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'll try again since the ipad thought to lose my selection ...

In the air tonight - Phil Collins
All summer long - kid rock
Me and my monkey - Robbie Williams
It's my life - bon jovi
Starlight- slash
Doom and gloom - Rolling Stones
Show me how to live - audio slave


----------



## nick.s

Forgot about:

Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild
Led Zeppelin - Rock n Roll
Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song
Meat Loaf - Life Is A Lemon
Journey - Don't Stop Believin
Chris Rea - Road to Hell pt2


----------



## eloyluised

Living on a Prayer / 
You Give Love a Bad Name (Both from Bon Jovi)
Dog Days are Over - Florence
Are U Ready? - Jebu


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

The Dirty Feel - Keep On

^^^ a band that isn't that big but definitely one of my favourite driving songs. Anyone whose watched the Gumball 3000 film 'Number 13' might recognise it as the opening song.


----------



## T.D.K

Spitfire - The Prodigy.

Oh dear when that comes around on the Ipod, I can't help myself.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Jammy J

Here you go Derek. Bit of Celine - I drove all night :wave:


----------



## mike41

:thumb:

Mike


----------



## mike41

:thumb:

Mike


----------



## nick.s

Just a few from me for this evening


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks guys and girls some great ones


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This gets all the girls dancing. Club Classic


----------



## knightstemplar

Ozzy
Bark at the moon

Nice and loud:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Blonde Acid Cult - Calypso :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Stereophonics - We Share The Same Sun :thumb:


----------



## 1012wayne

Metallica- enter sandman,for whom the bell tolls
Paul weller- broken stones,changing man
Anything by guns n roses nice and loud


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks guys and girls some cracking selections


----------



## Flakey

Every time Ozzy says " Don't try to reach me 'Cause I'd tear up your mind, I've seen the future And I've left it behind"; my turbo starts spooling irrespective of the RPM.


----------



## Derekh929

So are most members on detailing ex bikers that used to hang out at ace cafe ?:lol: as I see a lot of :wall: on here not like a bit of head banging, dead fly next anyone:lol:


----------



## Flakey

Derekh929 said:


> So are most members on detailing ex bikers that used to hang out at ace cafe ?:lol: as I see a lot of :wall: on here not like a bit of head banging, dead fly next anyone:lol:


Here's an all time fav that is not :wall:


----------

